# My new chick



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

Here it is. The only one that made it!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Cute chick


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

How many did you put in?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, pretty darned cute!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

She's a little too young for peanut butter..... Lol


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol, Cogburn that was a good one.


----------



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

Small incubator only held three eggs. The temp was all over the place this little chick is a miracle. My wife and three year old daughter and I got lucky and watched the entire hatching.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

He's going to follow you everywhere. You can hang your arm of the bed and he'll roost on it.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You'll have fun here with a sense of humor.. Some folks is uptight... Not me.. ;^) glad to have ya here !!!


----------



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

Love this place already!!


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry only one survived, that happened to me often when I first started incubating. If it's a barred rock, you've got a cockerel there, judging by that large white spot on his head.


----------



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

Mother is a barred Rock father is half barred rock and half leghorn we think. I posted a pick of him and that was the consensus


----------



## masschickens (Sep 23, 2012)

The boy is getting big!!


----------

